

Ask HN: Abuse of my Google apps email - europa

Recently I am started seeing eamils landing in my inbox for various signup confirmations for various services  which I don&#x27;t have any idea about.<p>Looks like some spammer using ramdom_name@mygoogleappsdomain.com to signup for services and the signup confirmation emails landing on my catch all google apps admin account email.<p>Should I be worried about this abuse?
======
halotrope
As a precaution you should enable MFA for you account and change your
password. I would be worried about that someone gained access and is now using
the email address to sign up for services etc. If the account was compromised
you could also loose your domain quickly if this is the account email for your
registration provider and the use it to gain access and transfer the domain.

~~~
europa
I already have MFA. Looks like you didn't get my question. How are we going to
prevent anyone from using your email id in a signup form for some service?
Spammers/abuser don't have access to my email account they just use my email
id. What seems to be happening is some spammers creating fake accounts for
services using randomName@myappsdomain.

